# buttermilk supply out of business?



## rjcedeno (Jan 28, 2018)

i just tried to get on their website and its down. Noticed they have a "scam" review on google reviews for their business as well. i was going to purchase a honesuki from them yesterday and decided to wait. good thing i did


----------



## bkultra (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes, see this post

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/31711-Buttermilk-Supply-Issue


----------



## rjcedeno (Jan 28, 2018)

Yikes. Thanks.


----------



## Matus (Jan 28, 2018)

Funny thing is that he posts some photographic stuff on IG regularly. He did not answer my question about knives some time back. But if he went out of knife business, why did not he take the website down?


----------



## chiffonodd (Jan 28, 2018)

Matus said:


> Funny thing is that he posts some photographic stuff on IG regularly. He did not answer my question about knives some time back. But if he went out of knife business, why did not he take the website down?



Really "funny" thing is this is how he described himself in his introductory KKF post:
_
I am an extremely open and honest (sometimes to a fault) person. I don't believe in bullsh*t. If you ever have a question, concern, or something I can help you with, I will always be happy to hear from you.
_

Buyer beware I guess.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 28, 2018)

chiffonodd said:


> Really "funny" thing is this is how he described himself in his introductory KKF post:
> _
> I am an extremely open and honest (sometimes to a fault) person. I don't believe in bullsh*t. If you ever have a question, concern, or something I can help you with, I will always be happy to hear from you.
> _
> ...




Kind of like someone who tells you how smart he is...


----------



## RDalman (Jan 29, 2018)

Was a good crash course lesson for me with retailers :curse:


----------



## Anton (Jan 29, 2018)

That guy behind BM was skumbg


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 29, 2018)

Anton said:


> That guy behind BM was skumbg



**** chefs also make **** businessman


----------



## Matus (Jan 29, 2018)

It really makes me wonder what went wrong though. Sam did not make the impression that he was trying to scam people when he started the business.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 29, 2018)

Matus said:


> It really makes me wonder what went wrong though. Sam did not make the impression that he was trying to scam people when he started the business.



Does any scam artist?


----------



## Anton (Jan 29, 2018)

There's more to the story, how he went about learning how to set up a knives store, obtaining industry contacts, etc.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 29, 2018)

Matus said:


> It really makes me wonder what went wrong though. Sam did not make the impression that he was trying to scam people when he started the business.



Messy Divorce from what I understand. I also think the "buttermilk" is owned by her.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 29, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> Messy Divorce from what I understand. I also think the "buttermilk" is owned by her.



This is what I was told as well


----------



## Matus (Jan 29, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> Messy Divorce from what I understand. I also think the "buttermilk" is owned by her.



So is his ex-wife the scam artist here? That would be an interesting twist to the story.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 29, 2018)

Matus said:


> It really makes me wonder what went wrong though. Sam did not make the impression that he was trying to scam people when he started the business.



I have four knives that I bought from Sam when he first opened. No problems of any kind. Perhaps he "bit off more than he could chew"?


----------



## daveb (Jan 29, 2018)

My experience with Sam and a set of Forgies was very positive. I think I got mine back just as life was kicking him in the nuts. Hope he is able to put whatever happened behind him.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 30, 2018)

i HAD to look. 

his website doesnt even sell anything. and it has his phone number. he is a photographer?


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 30, 2018)

Matus said:


> So is his ex-wife the scam artist here? That would be an interesting twist to the story.



no no no. She is a rather talented tattoo artist that I think coined the butter branding first with butterfat studio.


----------



## dwalker (Jan 30, 2018)

I purchased a t-shirt back when buttermilk was starting to become questionable to see if I should risk purchasing a knife. Somebody took my money, but I never received a shirt. Glad I only lost $20 instead of the $400+ I was ready to spend on a knife.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 30, 2018)

dwalker said:


> I purchased a t-shirt back when buttermilk was starting to become questionable to see if I should risk purchasing a knife. Somebody took my money, but I never received a shirt. Glad I only lost $20 instead of the $400+ I was ready to spend on a knife.



That is so unbelievable, it's a shirt......MAKE IT AND SHIP IT HOW HARD IS THAT


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks like hes a photographer now.


----------

